# Watch for charcoal sales at Lowes and Home Depot on Thursday, 8/31/17



## noboundaries (Aug 30, 2017)

Over the last several years the dates Lowes and HD have put their charcoal on sale for Labor Day has floated around quite a bit.  Based upon their timing for the July 4th sale, looks like Thursday, 8/31 might be the day for the big charcoal sale.  Check online before you make the drive.  They could always prove me wrong...........or right! 

The current Kingsford Original formula is really only good for the grill.  I've stopped using it in my smoker because it doesn't last long enough to finish a long smoke.  The sale price is usually about $9.98 for a twin pack of 18.6 lb charcoal bags, or right at 26 cents a pound.

Royal Oak Ridge is my new go-to for my smoker.  Lasts longer than KBB and takes longer to cool down, so it maintains temps better.  If Lowes follows their Memorial Day and July 4th sale prices, it will be $4 for a 15.4 lb bag, or just under 26 cents a lb.  They also match HD on the KBB price. 

If the sale hits, stock up for Fall and Winter if you haven't already.

I'll update this thread on Thursday if the sale prices go into effect. 

Ray


----------



## okiefisher (Aug 30, 2017)

Was just looking at Academy Sports sales flier and they have the 15.4 lb bags of Royal Oak 2 for $6.00


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 31, 2017)

Update: Both HD and Lowes have the Kingsford Blue Bags on sale for $9.88 for an 18.6 lb 2 pack.  That's 26.6 cents a pound. 

Lowes does not have their RO Ridge on sale, which is a bit of a disappointment.  It is still $5.99 for a 15.4 lb bag, or 39 cents a pound. 

HD has Embers on sale at $4.97 for a 15.4 lb bag, or 32.3 cents a pound.  Embers is the HD brand for RO Ridge. Each store does not have a lot of bags of Embers, usually 50 or so. 

After Labor Day watch your local grocery stores and big box stores for summer clearance sales on charcoal.  Often the process are incredible.  The retail mark-up on charcoal is pretty high.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 31, 2017)

I would still rather use the RO at that price over KBB


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

My HD had RO marked $12.99 a bag or it may have been $11.99.. still way to much


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 31, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> My HD had RO marked $12.99 a bag or it may have been $11.99.. still way to much


That's for lump, not the RO Ridge briquettes. 

Embers at $4.97 is RO Ridge at HD.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 31, 2017)

Been using RO lump lately, hope it goes on sale.

I could use a couple of bags!

Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

I see.. Lowe's and Sears selling ridge $5.99 and home depot has no ridge. Only lump. The embers is $4.97 and that's ridge by another name..  OK.. got it. Lol
Across the street from my house.. HD












IMG_20170831_132102.png



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 31, 2017


----------



## zymer (Aug 31, 2017)

Academy has RO ridge @ $3 a bag.  I'm a confirmed lumper, but at that price I might give it a go.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/royal-oak4-lb-charcoal-briquets#repChildCatid=4697643


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

zymer said:


> Academy has RO ridge @ $3 a bag.  I'm a confirmed lumper, but at that price I might give it a go.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/royal-oak4-lb-charcoal-briquets#repChildCatid=4697643



Only 5 and a half hours from me.. lol no stores in Michigan.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 31, 2017)

zymer said:


> Academy has RO ridge @ $3 a bag.  I'm a confirmed lumper, but at that price I might give it a go.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/royal-oak4-lb-charcoal-briquets#repChildCatid=4697643


Wow, that's a GREAT deal!  19.5 cents / lb.  Heck, their regular price of $3.99 is Lowes' sales price when they have it on sale.  I'll have to remember than next time I'm traveling back east in my truck!


----------



## tropics (Aug 31, 2017)

Just got a lowes flyer they only have KBB on sale,I still have 8 or more bags of it

Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 31, 2017)

Went to HD and got a couple bags of embers . $10.54 out the door.. they had plenty of the BBK 2 pks. Not many left of the Embers. 
Side by side Kroger store brand and the Embers.












IMG_20170831_180716.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 31, 2017





 you can see 3 look a bit shinier.. it's the Embers. Here is another pic I turned the briquetes around and same light. 












IMG_20170831_180657.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 31, 2017





Hmmm...












IMG_20170831_180859.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 31, 2017





Might not mean anything.. just dried shinier that day at that plant.


----------



## drumbic (Aug 31, 2017)

zymer said:


> Academy has RO ridge @ $3 a bag.  I'm a confirmed lumper, but at that price I might give it a go.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/royal-oak4-lb-charcoal-briquets#repChildCatid=4697643


DAMN


----------



## Bummed (Sep 1, 2017)

Rite Aid had their Summer at 75% off, I picked up some KBB $1.87 for 7.3 pound bag.


----------



## gitaryzt1985 (Sep 1, 2017)

Got 4 big bags of Kingsford for $18 total at Lowe's.  I'll take it.  Thanks to everyone for the heads up!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 1, 2017)

gitaryzt1985 said:


> Got 4 big bags of Kingsford for $18 total at Lowe's.  I'll take it.  Thanks to everyone for the heads up!


 have you tried the Royal Oak ridge briquetes?


----------



## griz400 (Sep 1, 2017)

Picked up a dozen bags after work today ... now I think I am back up to around 30 bags ... We buy em every memorial day and labor day weekends ...


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2017)

Picked up 3 twin packs of Kbb @ 9.39 each with Lowes card discount, and 4 RO bags @ 5.69 each with card discount.

Chris


----------



## griz400 (Sep 2, 2017)

actually picked up 6 more bags today, now have 32 bags in shed out back .. good to go ...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 2, 2017)

griz400 said:


> actually picked up 6 more bags today, now have 32 bags in shed out back .. good to go ...


Good to have.. I use a bag within 2 cooks sometimes.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 12, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Good to have.. I use a bag within 2 cooks sometimes.



Check this out... like the Kroger brand we have in Michigan.. looks or is same as Royal Oak ridge.. this Spartan store brand I found on sale also looks the same.. lol. $5.99 now. Not to bad.












IMG_20170911_174831.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Sep 12, 2017





  they also had a lump Spartan Store brand.


----------

